# I need a guy...



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

Hah, you all thought I got rid of "him," didn't you!
Naw, I am having troubles. My mom has been single for like a decade now and she isn't even looking!

Just wanted to see if there was any handsom, rich guys out there that would like to take my mom out sometime. PM me if your serious, I can give ya more info's


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 25, 2004)

I've got a friend I work with in the same situation.  Is you mom even interested in dating, or is it all the BS she has to sift through that she is avoiding?  I'm 37 and think the whole dating scene sucks, so I think I can relate.  BTW, is that rich in CAN $$ or US? lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 25, 2004)

Oops.  scratch that...I'm 38. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

Lol, it was mostly a joke on the rich part there. She is 40, just turned May 5th. I am sure she would want to go out and such, she just is afraid of getting hurt like she did before. I just want an honest and dependable guy to take my mom out, hell, just talk to her over the net for crying out loud even. I just want to make things a little better for her in some way.


----------



## ALBOB (May 25, 2004)

Hmmmm.............the next best thing to twins is a mother/daughter combo.  


Ewwwww, that's just SICK.  Irontime, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hmmmm.............the next best thing to twins is a mother/daughter combo.
> 
> 
> Ewwwww, that's just SICK.  Irontime, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## ZECH (May 25, 2004)

MILF's!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

Hey now, this is my mom we talking about here!!


----------



## nikegurl (May 25, 2004)

dg...i'm shocked!


----------



## ALBOB (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Hey now, this is my mom we talking about here!!



Hey, it's OK, we're talking about you too.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hey, it's OK, we're talking about you too.


Man, I try at a serious thread and I never get serious replies...


----------



## ALBOB (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Man, I try at a serious thread and I never get serious replies...



Oh come on, you're SERIOUSLY trying to set your mother up with a date on an on-line "chat" site?  Besides, you know what type of animals DG806 and Irontime are, there's no way they'd let you be serious. 

P.S.  You said to PM you if we're serious.  This isn't a PM so I don't have to be serious.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 25, 2004)

Bleh, yes I was hoping to set my mom up with someone, maybe there are a few nice guy out there that would like to chat or something, I dunno, but it was worth a shot... btw.. fuq u!


----------



## gr81 (May 25, 2004)

post a pic of her, lets see what she looks like. I am down for the older women! lol. 
by the was MG, did you really think this thread was gonna stay serious?


----------



## ALBOB (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_ btw.. fuq u!



No thanks, but send your mom over.


----------



## irontime (May 26, 2004)

nice 


it's okay MG, I'll still take a poke at ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 26, 2004)

Go away IT, I didn't say "come here IT, ALBOB and DG" in the title.. so piss off


----------



## irontime (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Go away IT, I didn't say "come here IT",


You're right, usually you're just telling me to come


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Oh boy...

I agree with whoever said it...but I don't think that you should be trying to set your mom up with guys over the Internet.  For all you know, they could end up being a complete psycho (no offense guys).

If you're mom is happy being single, then let her be.  Someone that she can trust will come along some day.  She'll learn to realize that you can't go on in life thinking that you can't trust anyone because there ARE good people out there.


----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mousie *_  For all you know, they could end up being a complete psycho.



So you've met Irontime.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2004)

I'd love to chat with your mom. Heck we might hight it off and who knows... get married, move to Utah, convert to Mormon, marry you... one big happy family 

Mousie said it best. Your mom will be fine. I'm sure she isn't that lonely and when she is ready whe will meet someone. 

So can we still see a picture???


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, I dunno, we will see if she wants it posted, prolly not tho, PMed ya and I will have pics this weekend of myself.


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> So you've met Irontime.


psycho in bed maye ............ Okay, that was lame, but I gotta type something.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> psycho in bed maye ............ Okay, that was lame, but I gotta type something.


Patchetic!  
What have you let yourself become


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Well sorrrrrrry, but you still didn't reply to my comment on you asking me to cum. So look who's talking


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> You're right, usually you're just telling me to come


Don't confused me with your b/f


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

That was even lamer than mine


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, sure, but I got a kick outta it, and I dont care what you think, so there!

Plus, Iam sure you took more offence to it than you are letting on


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Naw, no offence taken  Just can't think of anything better to say


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Focker... Ima beat you now


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Oooooooohhh, beat me hard baby. Beat me REAL hard.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Damnit, as I said, don't confuse me with your b/f


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Well it's hard not to with all the facial hair you've been sprouting. 


Better?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Ooo, your gonna get it biotch!

bleh, I dunno how to come back with this one lol, I can assure I have no hair on my face!


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

But your underarm and back hair is getting fairly plush. Hell, you could make a carpet out of it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Laugh it up big boy, I guess you will never know the truth


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

........you've already turned it into a coat?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

I dunno, as I said, you will never know..


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> I dunno, as I said, you will never know..


And if you 'dunno' then you'll never know either.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

You can really be an asshole


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Aww, come on honey. You know I just pick on ya 'cause I love ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Heh, right!

You have said that too many times without proof


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Well if I was single I'd go prove it to ya


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Hey, YOU WERE SINGLE.. sigh


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

Not for a year and a half, and you were taken back then.....still are actually.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Things can be arranged


----------



## irontime (May 27, 2004)

MG!! You naughty naughty girl ..........I like it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, so whatcha say?


----------



## Lucid Dreamer (May 27, 2004)

boy it's getting steamy in here, stay tuned for more I guess.


----------



## mousie (May 27, 2004)

Someone has some explaining to do!!!

Hey, and I thought that this was a thread for finding a guy for YOUR MOM!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Lol, well things kinda changed tonight.. lets just say my slate was just cleared.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 27, 2004)

Anyway, kinda depressed, gonna go get sleep, last night was way too late for me to stay up.


----------



## Pitboss (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Anyway, kinda depressed, gonna go get sleep, last night was way too late for me to stay up.



No depression allowed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get out and about. The gym, the girls...  go call on IT and tease him till he is on his knees and begs like he does with his b/f and then pull the headache routine.  

But do not sit idle!! If you want it over you have to make it over. Idle hands, idle heart, not so idle thoughts!!!


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> No depression allowed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Get out and about. The gym, the girls...  go call on IT and tease him till he is on his knees and begs like he does with his b/f and then pull the headache routine.
> 
> But do not sit idle!! If you want it over you have to make it over. Idle hands, idle heart, not so idle thoughts!!!



Listen to this man MG, he's broken up with more boyfriends than you'll ever have.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

LOL, it's not about the fact of boyfriends.. it's about boyfriend.. I have broken up with him so many times I could have started a book, ugh.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> LOL, it's not about the fact of boyfriends.. it's about boyfriend.. I have broken up with him so many times I could have started a book, ugh.



Then just face the fact that he's NOT the person you're going to spend the rest of your live with and MOVE ON!  Quite wasting your time with him.  

Oh wait, this was supposed to be about finding a man for your mom.  I'm still waiting.


----------



## irontime (May 28, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LOL, it's not about the fact of boyfriends.. it's about boyfriend.. I have broken up with him so many times I could have started a book, ugh.


Honey, if it doesn't work out the first time then it will not work out the second........or third or how ever many. The longer you stay with this dipshit that is obviously not the person for you for the less chance you have of finding somebody that is right for you.


Have we had this conversation before?


----------



## irontime (May 28, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, so whatcha say?


I would say yes, but I'm in a really good relationship right now
.....but if anything happens you're on


----------



## Mudge (May 28, 2004)

I dont think relationship hunting should be "forced." She is likely going to end up with some weed whacker I think if you push.

Let her find it when it comes or when she is open to the idea on her own, JMO.


----------



## irontime (May 28, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> She is likely going to end up with some weed whacker I think if you push.
> .


Kinda like the guy she has been with for the last several years?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

irontime said:
			
		

> Kinda like the guy she has been with for the last several years?


  
Someone save me!


----------



## mousie (May 28, 2004)

Well have you sat your bf down and had a chat with him, MG?


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> Well have you sat your bf down and had a chat with him, MG?



Noooooooooo.....................she needs to kick his stupid ass to the curb.  This has been an ongoing saga for YEARS now and it needs to end!!!


----------



## mousie (May 28, 2004)

Now let's go over this again...  Give me a list of why he's a bad bf.  All I know is that he wants you to change your work schedule.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

It doesn't matter anyway, he is gone, I said fuq it 2 nights ago when he came on msn and freaked on me for no reason.. its over.. finit!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 28, 2004)

Sadly I was just so pissed off I wrote him an e-mail saying that things are done.. maybe immature, but hey, his life is built around the computer so I doubt he minded, also he prolly would have talked me around shit if I had been standing in front of him breaking it off. As I said, he really knows how to talk. If you wish I can PM you the e-mail I sent, and his reply...


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

Way to go MG, but i bet you will be back with him. People never stay broken up it seems like. Sounds like you let him have it pretty good in your email thou, hella funny. What did you say to him?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Sent ya a PM Gr81.


----------



## mousie (May 29, 2004)

I can't believe you ended your e-mail to him with "ta ta".  And I can't believe that he began his with "Thank God"!!!  

Oh well, thank God it is over.  Do you feel better?


----------



## gr81 (May 29, 2004)

I thought that was funny too, lol. ta ta mo fo! too funny


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

*bows* Thank you, thank you


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 29, 2004)

Much better now, I am even happier as we speak, still thinking about things... but that will be over soon.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

If there is drama for years and that was his reaction, you are wasting your life spending time with such an ass anyway.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Yes, well you don't understand that sometimes guys hold in their feelings. Not that I am standing up for him, but I think he did that to make me turned off of the subject so he could get himself moved on.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

I dont understand that? I guess I must not really be a guy then, bummer.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Lol, well if you did understand, you might have taken it into thought that his rude comment in reply might have been a sad "put me down" cause he didn't want to show his true feelings.

Bleh, maybe it was his true feelings  one will never know.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

I am sure that it was probably a defense mechanism, I mean you guys have been together for so long I doubt he would just be dismissing it that quickly for real. maybe thou. Guys have been known to do that on prior occasions


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Just entered the 4th day of being single. It's been kinda rough, but I have been keeping myself busy as PB has sworn he would make me if I didn't. Few things that I Wanna talk to him about, like a few items I have over there, and a few items he has here. But I have not broken the barrier yet, and I really don't want to too soon.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

your gonna see him again to get your shit back and you two are gonna do it! ha ha, just watch. 
how many guys have you hit on since you have been single by the way, hmmm.. you gotta get over him somehow! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Lol, in real life, Zero, on the IM boards.. almost everyone  lemme be!! 

No, it doesn't quite work that way, from past experiences, the atmosphere is usually very bitter and cold when we see eachother after a break up.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> LoL, it doesn't quite work that way, from past experiences, the atmosphere is usually very bitter and cold when we see eachother after a break up.




yes dear, but then somehow you guys seem to always get back together in the past so somehow its workin out.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Nope, it's more been my fear of being alone really. I have just given into him on almost all occasions because I just didn't wanna be without someone.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, well if you did understand, you might have taken it into thought that his rude comment in reply might have been a sad "put me down" cause he didn't want to show his true feelings.



To me it does not matter if it was his true feelings or not, he is obviously immature. If the guy can't be honest with you, you have nothing. That is my take on things, when a relationship is good for me its when we can be open and honest about any topic. If you guys are dodging each other all the time what kind of relationship is that? The grade school kind.

Rude is rude whether he is to much of a child to express his true feelings or not.

Find a real man, not a 7 year old boy.


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> yes dear, but then somehow you guys seem to always get back together in the past so somehow its workin out.



Exactly, if bitter and cold is what keeps you two together then how is that going to keep you apart this time


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Still trying, got anyone in mind?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Because I am not giving into my loneliness anymore. I will just have to deal, for the sake of my well-being.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

yeah mudge, you make great points, but maybe MG has got some deeeper than surface issues that fuel her need for chaotic relationships. Just a speculation of course, but I know so many women that are like this and sabatoge the relationship[s they have with nice guys, and are drawn to asshole guys that don't treat them well. There is a reason why women pick these guys in the first place, it works both ways. How do guys know what woman are victims and who are not, the women are drawn to deconstructive guys and so on and so on. Something to dig in deeper for her at least..Either way, I think its important for her to take some time and discover herself and find some gratification in her own endevours without the reinforcement that you get with having a fulltime person there. To truly know hwo a relationship works and be successful, you have to first know how to be successful with yourself. Its that simple. Going from long relationship is not the answer. my two cents


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Still trying, got anyone in mind?




 lol   

seriosuly thouthere are some good guys out there MG, believe it or not. We are few and far between it seems, but we are there, take it from one himself. if you are yourself and you got loive, someones gonna recognize that..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Hey, don't get me wrong, he was the sweetest thing ever, and still was from time to time. He just didn't get the fact of relationships, and the fact that theyre 2 way, and the point is to spend time together, rather than play video games all the time. I dunno, he blamed his "ADHD" on alot of things, never really the way the relationship was going. He would make many jokes about women and kitchens, but I truthfully think thats the way he was raised, and the way he viewed things from his eyes. I am a person in which hates this shit, and freak when anything sexist is said. There ya go, the reason why we just aren't good for eachother


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> seriosuly thouthere are some good guys out there MG, believe it or not. We are few and far between it seems, but we are there, take it from one himself. if you are yourself and you got loive, someones gonna recognize that..


Damn, and I was getting excited, dun tease!


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

look at you, you are not as innocent as you claim to be, you just need the right guy to bring out that wild side, trust.. girls like you are always the wildest behind close doors. I love it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Bleh, but still. I have to wait.. sigh.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

wait for what??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Enjoyment, cause you too far away.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

aww aren't you a sweet, but it ain't that far, just a lil bit of cardio   .. did you get my PM by the way the other day? I replied to yours..how was your weekend?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Oh shyt, I read it but had to run, so forgot to reply, will do that now.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

forgot to reply, I see how it is   .. just playin


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

!!
Its so not that way lol. I had to run as I said


----------



## Mudge (May 30, 2004)

When people are young we make mistakes, thats the nature of the beast.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

"the beast" You making a sub-liminal message here?


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

Its all jesus.. besides I didnt' expect you to reply even..You didn't answer my question about how your weekend went... I did want a reply to that..


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

old people make mistakes also, like not turning off their turn signal! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

It was good, bad thoughts here and there. Got outside for once instead of sitting infront of the computer (as I became accustomed to with my ex) Did some gardening wif my mom, and threw the ball against the garage. My arm is sore from throwing btw lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

LOL Gr81, I soo hate that. Not just old folks, sometimes (sorry to say) people new to the country do it too.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

> threw the ball against the garage. My arm is sore from throwing btw lol.



got some pent up anger do we?? lol



> LOL Gr81, I soo hate that. Not just old folks, sometimes (sorry to say) people new to the country do it too.


sorry, next time I wil make sure to make fun of the minorities too, just for you ..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Lol, bastage!!

And not really, I used to play in a softball league for like 4 years. and when I met my guy that stopped.. So, I will prolly sign up for next year, cause I just love playing, and its something active to do.


----------



## gr81 (May 30, 2004)

> bastage!!



ok maybe I am not with it but what does that mean? Is that some retarded canadian term you canucks use? ha ha


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

> I used to play in a softball league for like 4 years. and when I met my guy that stopped.. So, I will prolly sign up for next year, cause I just love playing, and its something active to do.



why'd you stop by the way?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Not sure, I think it was mostly because I missed the registration date 

And Bastage is just a nice way of saying bastard, dont mind me, been playing way too many RPG's


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

you play alot of video games huh? craza. so I got a question for ya, kinda random but just the same. are you the kindof girl that has lots of guy friends or girlfriends mainly? just curious..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Heh, more guy friends than girl. But the girl friends that I do have are hard to find, some girls can just be so backstabbing. I luvs my girls wif all my heart, cause they are there for me, just as you have been through this ordeal.

And why do you ask? heh.. you have more girl friends than guy?


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

we shall talk later bout it..I have my reasons..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

K, its later, TALK!!


----------



## irontime (May 31, 2004)

Way to go MG  I'm happy to hear that you finally ditched his sorry ass........again  Don't be sad about the time you lost, just try to learn from the mistakes you two went through and realize the things about him that pissed you off the most. That way you can avoid going through the same things with your future boyfriends.  

By the way, I want a pm of that E-mail


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, on its way


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> K, its later, TALK!!




you can't really trust a girl with all guy friends, you know thats trouble. Well actually, let me re phrase,. its only trouble if you want to seriously date that girl, if you are just trying to fucc then it don't matta really. Either way a chick with all guy friends is defn an attention whore to tha fullest. She either realizes that all her guy friends want to getin the pink and she is just keepin them in teh bullpen so to speak, or she is really just an airhead and doesn't realize that all her guy friends wanna tap that ass, which is worse cuz then you hear her say things like, we're just friends.. ya whatever?! anyways, you get the idea..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Uhhhm, okey.. I guess I understand, but I can say that your quite wrong about me. Sadly, the guy friends I have around here aren't too in touch with me. And I know for a fact that the guys I speak to on here wanna get in my pance  I dunno about attention whore really, I am quiet and usually keep to myself. I am not the "class-clown" type or the "prissy girl" type either. I was the one that was quiet in classes, and didn't attention-grab. I was sporty, I loved trying out on the school teams, but I just wasn't that type to go and steal everyones thunder. I was good at a few things, and to a point, I knew it, but I didn't flaunt it much.

Why do you ask btw.. trying to get in my pance?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Nope, it's more been my fear of being alone really. I have just given into him on almost all occasions because I just didn't wanna be without someone.



That is a whole other problem in and of itself.  Get a handle on that shiat MG or you will be hooking up with bums all your life.  I'm not trying to be my typical smartass self when I say that either.  I've known a few great girls with great qualities that give it up too easy just because they can't stand being alone.  And then they wonder why it ends up "wham bam, thank you ma'am".  And when they finally DO meet "the one", they are dragging all that damn baggage with them, and he has to try to live with all the insecurity BS.  It is a slippery slope once you start "needing" to be with someone.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> trying to get in my pance?



Might you mean P.A.N.T.S.?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, do I dare ask what that could mean?


----------



## Dero (May 31, 2004)

Yay BO,what does dat mean????


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Uhhhm, okey.. I guess I understand, but I can say that your quite wrong about me. Sadly, the guy friends I have around here aren't too in touch with me. And I know for a fact that the guys I speak to on here wanna get in my pance  I dunno about attention whore really, I am quiet and usually keep to myself. I am not the "class-clown" type or the "prissy girl" type either. I was the one that was quiet in classes, and didn't attention-grab. I was sporty, I loved trying out on the school teams, but I just wasn't that type to go and steal everyones thunder. I was good at a few things, and to a point, I knew it, but I didn't flaunt it much.
> 
> Why do you ask btw.. trying to get in my pance?




Just simple curiousity, thas all. is it that obvious what I'm tryin to do? lol  Slippery slopes aren't always bad!   ha ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Ugh, I hate smart assed guys.. bite me!


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

damm, lil touchy tonight aren't we?. How was I being a smart ass?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Slipery slopes.. haha? I dunno, maybe I took it wrong lol. I am tired


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

look at BO's post, he was talkin about needing to be in relationships being a slippery slope. tired from your WO?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Kinda, more tired from staying up til 3 last nite chattin it up and then laying in bed for an hour not being able to sleep lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Damn gr81, you too slow lol


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

on teh contrary, I am right on time!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, 3 hrs late for me!


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

sometimes is takes me along time to cum.... and chat. yes thats right, I said it! lol


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Kinda, more tired from staying up til 3 last nite chattin it up and then laying in bed for an hour not being able to sleep lol.



Yeah well I know how you could have fallen to sleep quicker....


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, I doubt that one PB, it was because of that PM I read from you to RG69.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> sometimes is takes me along time to cum.... and chat. yes thats right, I said it! lol


Thank god! /wave!

Oh crap, I didnt send ya that one.. thats the first instant reply the bf had sent after I sent mine.


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, I doubt that one PB, it was because of that PM I read from you to RG69.


It took you an hour?? Wow that's come dedication!!!


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Hey you cheating on me with Gr81?????


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, uhhh.. no, I am cheating on gr81 wif you


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Lol, uhhh.. no, I am cheating on gr81 wif you



Oh cool


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

its not cheating if its legal! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol, I expected you would like that, I can't hardly wait for gr81's next comment tho


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Thank god! /wave!
> 
> Oh crap, I didnt send ya that one.. thats the first instant reply the bf had sent after I sent mine.




?? He said something about bustin too quickly? confused?!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Lol. I was just joking. Was more saying thank god, but uhh.. the wave part was hilarity added in.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

no I get that part, I was refferring to the second part of the post. the oh crap, I didn''t send you that one.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Yes, I didn't send you the part about my bf's first response to my letting go e-mail.. his first reply was Thank god. /wave LOL


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

have you guys talked since??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Not a word.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

good girl, thats everyones problem is they don't stop talking and there are too many feelings out there. You mastered half the battle, good job my lovely little piece of bait. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

LOL
Yes, I have, on occasion, wanted to.. but I have restrained myself


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

it gets a little bit easier every day. Its hella hard thou. thats why I don't get into serious long relationships like that, too much pain..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

It hasn't been too painful, cause we anoyed the fuq outta eachother before the break, it made it a little easier I guess lol.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

yeah but you guys were together for waaaayyyyy tooo f'n long for being so young. time to make up for lost time, which I am sure you are both anxious to do! sounds liek he is


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

He isn't as young, he is 4 years older than me, same as you.
And I doubt that. I think things really went wrong when he said his friend has been talking to his ex (my ex's ex) and she is thinking of dropping this guy that the left my ex to be with, she has his kid too lol. My ex said no way in hell he would raise his kid, but.. love is love, and maybe it will happen and maybe not. I think thats kinda why I started actin strange.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

your ex has a kid!! thats something.. wow you really know how to pick em don't ya! maybe you shuold hand that responsibility over to someone else. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

No.. dummy, my ex's ex has a kid!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Anyway, lol, sorry for the dummy comment. I am going to leave it at that for tonight. Grab some descent sleep, as I need to get up in 6 hrs lol.


----------



## gr81 (May 31, 2004)

6 hrs! why so soon? oh well  , have a good night you brat


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

So soon, cause I am east coast. Brat.. sigh, I feel like a kid.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Bleh, this is what I came back from a movie to:
You have left a few items here. Clothes hair brush hair ties etc etc. You need to pick a day this week to pick them up. Just reply to this message with a day and I will put it in the shed behind my house before I go to work. If after this week they are not claimed they will be dropped off at "Good Will". Dont worry about anything I left there. Just throw it in the trash.

Am I supposed to answer?? Cause like I have a few pieces of clothing in which I absolutely love, and they're over at his place 
And I also really doubt he wants me to throw his moms "Season 2 of Friends" in the can lol. So.. gimme advice, I needs it!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Get his shit, and then meet up and exchange the items.  Its simple


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

No you see, he wants to leave my stuff in his shed so I can pick them up, did you not understand that part? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

That was an e-mail he wrote to me not too long ago btw, just wanna know if I should reply, as some people have said not to say nuffin to him.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Bleh, this is what I came back from a movie to:
> You have left a few items here. Clothes hair brush hair ties etc etc. You need to pick a day this week to pick them up. Just reply to this message with a day and I will put it in the shed behind my house before I go to work. If after this week they are not claimed they will be dropped off at "Good Will". Dont worry about anything I left there. Just throw it in the trash.
> 
> Am I supposed to answer?? Cause like I have a few pieces of clothing in which I absolutely love, and they're over at his place
> And I also really doubt he wants me to throw his moms "Season 2 of Friends" in the can lol. So.. gimme advice, I needs it!


Email him back and let him know that you will get your stuff and leave his stuff. Also make mention that you are looking into small claims court for the $$ that he owes you.  He wants to be a little immature prick then make him pay for it..... and why did you spend 3 years with this guy again????


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Whats the problem?  Get it from the shed, and leave his moms shit there.  OR just tell him that you have some of his stuff, and would prefer to pick it up while he is there, so that you can make sure that you have everything.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Pitboss said:
			
		

> Email him back and let him know that you will get your stuff and leave his stuff. Also make mention that you are looking into small claims court for the $$ that he owes you. He wants to be a little immature prick then make him pay for it..... and why did you spend 3 years with this guy again????


Wow... now I need to read this thread...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Hmm.. ok, I will see if that might work PreMier.. as it is, last time we broke up and he tried this, he forgot a few things!!!

And how the hell am I supposed to go to Small claims court when I have no record of lending him this money?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

No lol, it wasn't really posted in the thread, that was a conversation between myself and PB through PM's.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Hmm.. ok, I will see if that might work PreMier.. as it is, last time we broke up and he tried this, he forgot a few things!!!
> 
> And how the hell am I supposed to go to Small claims court when I have no record of lending him this money?


You may not need actuall proof. Seach online for free attorney forums or sites.. ask around. If not I'll get back for nothing.. just a round trip ticket.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

I dunno, we will see.. this is what I have so far for my reply to him, is it ok, should I change or add anything else? :
I would agree to those terms, but the last time you packed up my shit not everything was in there. Is it possible I can meet with you at night sometime when your home so that I can make sure everything is intact. Plus, I really doubt you would like your moms Season 2 of Friends tossed in the trash. (I borrowed it about 3 weeks ago for my mom to watch)
Btw, I really don't give a shit about what you might feel if you see me, I do not care, and you obviously don't care either, so lets be adults and deal with this right. I wont say a thing about anything inappropriate, and I expect you wont.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks civil to me


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Anything I should add..? Like how should I close it, or should I just end it like that?


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm not sure how far you'll get in small claims court - especially if you have no proof.

I was going to take my ex to court for $300+ dollars...for the 2 times I bailed him out and some other crap...and he even signed a piece of paper saying that he owed me the money...but I never took him.  Oh well, at least he's out of my life forever!!!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> I was going to take my ex to court for $300+ dollars...for the 2 times I bailed him out and some other crap...


I would think it would take only one bailout for the light to come on. lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

Ewwie, fun stuffs.. what do you say about my reply e-mail?


----------



## mousie (Jun 1, 2004)

Well, I actually wasn't going to bail him out the 2nd time - cause I was so mad.  But I got suckered into it.  That's okay though, cause I got all of my money back - they made a mistake in the system.  Anyway, get this...  After we broke up (he left me for some woman who was 10 years older than him with 2 kids), he went back to jail and his bail was $1000...and he had the nerve to call me!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd tell him BS MG.  Either he gets your shiat outta his shed and the exchange take place on neutral ground or he can kiss his shiat goodbye. I cannot believe you are worry about "clothes you love" if the cost is having to continually deal with this immature tool.  He sounds like the type that will try to mentally manipulate you in the process anyway.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

K, good to know, MY E-MAIL PLEASE.. I need a little advice on that.. from a girls perspective.. afterall, this is my post Damnit! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

He does manipulate. But I am too smart for that now, he can't fool me cause I have made my decision and I am standing firm.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 1, 2004)

mousie said:
			
		

> he went back to jail and his bail was $1000...and he had the nerve to call me!


Hopefully you had the good sense to tell him to piss up a rope. lol

Sorry to get OT on your serious question MG.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> He does manipulate. But I am too smart for that now, he can't fool me cause I have made my decision and I am standing firm.


Lots of people are strong and firm but can still be manipulated MG.  That's why it is called manipulation.  I am by no means calling you weak, but right now, you are weaker than you will ever be when it comes to this weasel.  I still say keep it nuetral.  Do not get into situations that are avoidable and benefit nothing.  JMHO.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 1, 2004)

your boy sounds pretty immmature MG, was he like that all the time. btw he is obviously bitter about you dumpin him, other wise he wouldn't have been so rude to to. I bet'cha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

He was like this when it came to us fighting, yes. And he is being rude because he is an egotistical guy that doesn't wanna show he is hurt.. and I know he is! But thats besides the fact.. answer to my e-mail pls!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> He was like this when it came to us fighting, yes. And he is being rude because he is an egotistical guy that doesn't wanna show he is hurt.. and I know he is! But thats besides the fact.. answer to my e-mail pls!


I thought I answered the question.  Is there a particular answer you are looking for?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

shes a women, there is ALWAYS a particular answer they are lookin for B!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> shes a women, there is ALWAYS a particular answer they are lookin for B!


No crap eh? lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

actuually I think its a bunch of crap personally!

Hey BO, have you talked to Mik in a bit? You know some dude is basing a comic book on him! its fuccin awesome, he showed me the drawing already of superhero Tev..I love it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry to do this to ya boys, but I haven't been getting much sleep lately.. mostly cause I stay on here and talk forever. So I am gonna get a good nights sleep tonight, if you dont mind


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

I mind


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Lol, ok sorry, I meant you dont have an opinion in this matter


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

Whateva you brat..what happened with your Bf today, you guys hooed up didn't you? I called it didn't I? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Naw, he made attempts to make himself look good and such, I can send ya some of the stuff he e-mailed of you like.. actually, I might have to e-mail it, there isalot that he sent lol.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

did U get your shit back at least. You said you guys were getting into it pretty good in your message, thats why I ask


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Nope, I told him I would pick it up on Friday, he said that he put my stuff outside in the shed in a bag today, so..lol. Its there when I want it I guess.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

your a real details kinda girl aren't ya..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

You wanted more, or you thought it was too much? lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

just bored out of my mind and Im tryin to strike up a convo wit'cha. Im thinkin you want to sleep thou which would be leavin me to sit here accompanied by only the insurance that boredom will ensue.. see you can tell Im bored just by the way Im talkin for gods sake.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Lol, well I will stay, but only for another 25 mins, til its 12:30 here, I cannot stay up too late anymore, I am making myself look horrible.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

You both talk too much.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Sorry, want me to talk to you?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

go to sleep then.. its probably past your bedtime anyways youngen.. he he


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Fux u dood! I am no youngin... I can guarrentee that I am older than you when it comes to conversing..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> Sorry, want me to talk to you?


I think he wants us both to shut the fucc up I think.. thanks P


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> Fux u dood! I am no youngin... I can guarrentee that I am older than you when it comes to conversing..


what the hell does that mean. were you debating social issues as a little embryo. There is no way you are more of a conversationalist than the gr81. Besides you said yourself that you choke during arguments in person! what do you have to say to that? ha ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

K, well he can bite me cause this is my thread and he is TRESSPASSING..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> what the hell does that mean. were you debating social issues as a little embryo. There is no way you are more of a conversationalist than the gr81. Besides you said yourself that you choke during arguments in person! what do you have to say to that? ha ha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

don't be sad, turn that frown upsidedown..



> K, well he can bite me cause this is my thread and he is TRESSPASSING..


hey can I also b.....ha ha.. wait,...never mind, too pornal


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Hmmm.. I like the way your thinking


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

yeeeaaaaawwwwww


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Lol, all I have to say is, damn, 3 threads at once, 3 different personalities.. eww, I am not liking this, your a freak arent you?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Sorry, want me to talk to you?


Sorry was afk.  Na, I dont want to talk... I am eating.



			
				gr81 said:
			
		

> I think he wants us both to shut the fucc up I think.. thanks P


Haha! You are blowing up my mailbox   Check it out.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=661135&postcount=21088


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

what is that P??


----------



## PreMier (Jun 2, 2004)

Messages in my mailbox daily.  Probably more today lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> Lol, all I have to say is, damn, 3 threads at once, 3 different personalities.. eww, I am not liking this, your a freak arent you?


I am bored and kindof antsy as well. tryin to have fun wit ya but it takes two to tango ya know. You don't seem very happy today. whats wrong?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Just kinda tired, got alot on my mind. I dunno, I think I am little depressed too.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

do you want me to stop bothering you??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)

Stop being mean? YES OMG OMG YES!! lol, Anyway, thats where the clock hits 12:30, sorries, but I am gonna get off now, I talk to you tomorrow hun.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

peace


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> Hey BO, have you talked to Mik in a bit? You know some dude is basing a comic book on him! its fuccin awesome, he showed me the drawing already of superhero Tev..I love it



No man, I haven't talked with him in a few weeks.  Holla at me when he's got the thing out.  I'd love to check it out.  Homey is one busy mofo.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 2, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Just kinda tired, got alot on my mind. I dunno, I think I am little depressed too.



Don't let things get ya down M_G.  Better times are always right around the corner.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 2, 2004)

> Holla at me when he's got the thing out


fa sho I will. He told me I could get a look at some of his fight scenes also, I am excited for that. He's becoming larger than life right infront of our eyes! lol



> Don't let things get ya down M_G. Better times are always right around the corner.


listen to teh old guy, he knows what he is talkin about..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Haha, of course he knows what he is talkin about, he has been through so many relationships that he knows from personal experience


----------



## gr81 (Jun 3, 2004)

do I sense a bitter tone in there? hmmm..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

No, just trying my best ot get him as good as he has gotten me, I prolly wil never compare tho.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Haha, of course he knows what he is talkin about, he has been through so many relationships that he knows from personal experience


You're wrong there sweetie.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> No, just trying my best ot get him as good as he has gotten me, I prolly wil never compare tho.


Give it time.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

Lol, what, am I supposed to learn from "the best"


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 3, 2004)

BTW, wanna let me know what went on between you and Dino, I must have been taking my break from the boards. But last time I heard you 2 were so happy together. Was it the distance?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 3, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> BTW, wanna let me know what went on between you and Dino, I must have been taking my break from the boards. But last time I heard you 2 were so happy together. Was it the distance?


I don't air my laundry in public.  That would be one thing you could learn from "the best"


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey MG - I haven't talked to you in a while.  Now what's this that your ex is trying to do?  Did you go pick up your stuff yesterday?  If you didn't, you better go get it right now!  You can PM me because I probably won't be online much this weekend...or for a while due to finals at school.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Hmm, well yes I went to get my stuffs. And a few days ago he sent like 5 e-mails in a row trying to explain hiself and such. I just ignored them for the most part.. just speaking from his ass. I havent seen him and I am still happier than a pig in shyt. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> I am still happier than a pig in shyt. lol


spoken like a true poet! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Damn right!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

what else ya got 4 me miss MG laureatte?? lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

I dunno, maybe.. uhh.. I dunno.. heh


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

swing and a miss...

lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Haha, I am not good at poetry or rapping


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

you gotta have an artistic bone somewhere in there, right? besides, its not just a writer or poet that can sit down and discover that there are depths in their soul, anybody can explore deeper into their own mind and learn things about themselves..

see, how inspiring were those words for ya huh! thats right


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, your just a copycat tho, I am good at drawing, thats my "artism"


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Lol, your just a copycat tho, I am good at drawing, thats my "artism"


copycat?!what do you mean.. let me see some drawings sometime then, I would love to see. I used to be a pretty good artist myself, I even went to school at an art institute for a while.. let it be known there girly.. btw artism?! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Lol, I was being cute damnit!

I dunno, I guess I wont stack up to "Mr. Art institute" over here heh.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Lol, I was being cute damnit!
> 
> I dunno, I guess I wont stack up to "Mr. Art institute" over here heh.


OMG did you take that the wrong way, thats not what I meant at all. I am just trying to strike up a convo with ya,maybe learn something about you,  but I guess I am just gonna shut up now..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

LOL, no I didnt take it the wrong way, I just figured I would bug you


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

not feelin very reassured right now.. thankx


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Well bleh on you too then


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

BTW, its just a bad day I guess, fucking ppl downstairs woke me up at 8 am from letting their 5 year old son slam the door constantly, so, I am just moody I guess ,I dunno, I just not feelin good.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that but don't bleh on me babe, thats not very nice. When referring to me, I should only get wuwu's, no blehs! lol.. you know what I do when kid make alot of noise like that, I beat them till they stop! works for me


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Yah, then I get charged and go to jail for meelions of years..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah, but in jail are no crying babies slammin doors! lol.. see there is a silver lining in everything if you look REALLL hard.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

night


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Okey? your going to bed? lol


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey everyone!  mousie's here


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry gr81 hun, I was afk for a few 

I didn't mean to make ya fall asleep cause of me lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Heyas Mousie


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

How is everyone doing tonight?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Good here, just bored lol.


----------



## mousie (Jun 5, 2004)

Depressed here.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Heh, now that you mention it


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

Feeling kind of bummed myself


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 5, 2004)

okay I'm the only one allowed to be bummed around here!!!!!!!!!!!  So smile dammit!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

intolerably bad vibrations in this place?! whats wit it, why is everyone so down? everyone needs a pick me up it looks like.. its a good thing I am so damm cheerful and entertaining thou

PB is right, everyone smile dammit!


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, how about you step in my shoes and see for yourself why I'm so down?


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

BTW, anyone have any Advil for me?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

> Okay, how about you step in my shoes and see for yourself why I'm so down?


it wasn't a criticism mousie. Just trying to be positive for teh moment. Not discrediting what you have been through. BTW I know about hard times, BELIEVE ME. I have had the worst most trying year in my life BY FAR. I don't need to walk in anyone elses shoe, its been hard enough in mine. 

don't have any advil but I got something stronger for ya! lol. It'll get the job done better than advil


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

Do I dare ask?  I need something that is going to clear my headache and keep me conscious.  And on top of that, I need something that is going to clear up all of my problems and make me happy.  Have anything that'll do all of this?!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

I got something that will clear up your headache and keep you concious, as for making you happy, I think thats gonna take a bit more than a pill.. well it will make you happy for the moment at least! I got what'chou need.. lol

btw I should apologize for snappin at you in that thread last week or whenever it was, I feel kinda bad. It was just a sore subject is all. didn't mean to get all pissed like that.


----------



## mousie (Jun 6, 2004)

So what is this miracle pill that you've got?

Thank you for apologizing - there was really no need for it.  I wasn't really offended by how you snapped...but I'm also sorry for cracking jokes like that.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

its all good, just read it again and wanted to make sure there was no hard feelins..
how do you feel about opiads? get some oxy or MO and you will be feelin great, I tell ya what.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 6, 2004)

Whoring my thread out while I am not here.. 
Pffftt..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 6, 2004)

bleh


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

BLEH yourself damnit!

I am gonna beat you hardcore when I meet you


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> I am gonna beat you hardcore when I meet you


promise..lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, full out promise


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

when is that gonna be then darlin?


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

When you cum pick me up and drive me back to your place


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have to drive ALLLL the way there, and then all the way back, we can't even kick it in canuckville for a bit. I better get some mean road head the WHOLE way back, and thats no joke! gas is expensive ya know


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

We can hang out if you wish up here.. And believe me, the trip would be worth it


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

why is that? persuade me...


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

You will just have to come and see, I am not persueding you in any way.. you will come on your own free will.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 8, 2004)

Bro, I saw some pretty cheap flights to CAN online bro. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> Bro, I saw some pretty cheap flights to CAN online bro. lol


Dammit your not helping me out!! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Hmm.. there ya go


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 8, 2004)

Not helping? wtf.. he is making you get closer and closer to your "lay target"


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

> You will just have to come and see, I am not persueding you in any way.. you will come on your own free will.


I know you don't have a gun to my puter screen..you misunderstood me I think


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

so have you found your mom a boyfriend yet? thats what this thread was originally about right! lol


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Yea, no one took it serious enough to be nice to actually PM me and see if they could like chat or somethin, guys suck.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

I aksed you, what does she look like, first things first.. ha ha


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 10, 2004)

Fux you, no way are YOU gettin with MY mom


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

?! well I figured if I can't get a pic of you at least I could see what your mom looks like so I wil know what you are gonna look liek later on, ya dig. I got a plan ya know! lol


----------

